# Search Key To Recent Apps on JELLY BEAN?



## lorenzobjuarez (Aug 1, 2012)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I have been busting @$$ trying to get this MOD to work on Jelly Bean.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=25893526

I have tried replacing the android.policy.jar file but it just goes into a boot loop. Have tried on both CM10 and AOKP test build, still no luck, any one have any ideas, this is a core feature and we are in DESPERATE NEED!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Wrong section. You can't just swap the .jar, you need to decompile and smali edit or build from source with the changes. Also it usually needs to be ROM # and build specific if there are really any changes, keep that in mind.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## lorenzobjuarez (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh ok, sorry about the wrong sec. didin't see that. Well that SUCKS I guess I'll just have to wait until somebody does that i guess.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

i like using the search button for google now so, ill just stick with holding the home button sor recent apps


----------

